# صناهة الصايون السائل



## كميائى مبتدئ (20 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
يا جماعة انا عملت صابون سائل تركيبة قوية ولم اضع من المحسنات سوى التكسابون والتايلوز ولكن الناس اشتكت انه يسمر اليدين
فما الحل
وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك
اذكر التركيبه بالتفاصيل - مقادير وطريقة الصنع - وان كانت من اسرار عملك - راسلنى غلى الخاص
مع العلم توجد تركيبات عديده فى الصناعات الخفيفه - بين اهتمامات القراء والتركيبات الحديثه - وغيرها - بها طلبك


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (24 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا استاذ محمود على الاهتمام والرد 
اولا هى التركيبة مش سر ولا حاجة ولو سر ما تغلاش على اخوتى فى المنتدى
التركيبة هى 5 كيلو سلفونك تم معادلتهم بالصودا الكاوية ثم ضافة التكسابون المنقوع 0.5 كيلو ثم اضافة التايلوز والعطر لعمل 60 لتر صابون 
الصبون فعال جدا فى التنضيف لكنه يترك سمار عند اظافر اليدين
وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 أكتوبر 2017)

الناس اشتكت انه يسمر اليدين​هل جربته بنفسك ؟ - لأن السبب مبهم 
عموما تأكد من جودة الخامات او غير مصدرها - وتأكد من سلامة خطوات التصنيع - وجرب بدون مغلظ ولا محسن​


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (29 أكتوبر 2017)

ضع جلسرين وحمض ستريك وقلل التيلوز شوية


----------

